# Chicago going to get nailed



## snowgal (Nov 9, 2006)

well been watching the radar here at work and they are calling for up to ten inches in the south and north west of the city. CHICAGO WILL BE buried. Our op is in full swing and the guys are pumped to get out and play! Tomorrow should be fun they are talking snow by noon and lots of ice during the early morning commute tomorrow. Any one else getting ready?


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

when ???????? here???????? get out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Dont jump the gun. This storm gets tweeked just a little and we not gonna get sh*t. Just pray it doesn't. Sad thing is Im not even ready yet!!!


----------



## bmatlock (Jan 15, 2006)

Weather man says 2-4 one minute and 6-10 the next in Central Illinois who knows. Hoping to play this year also! Bought a Skid Steer this year for side jobs. We havn't had much snow in the last few years so I sold my plows (debating on buying a new one for my truck) but right now I just have the skid steer. I can remember when there was always good snow when I was a kid.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

have fun plowin in chi town boys it missed us again in Des Moines,ia just like f--- last year all to the south or north gettin friggin tierd of it time to sell this crap or move north!!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck guys, hope you pummeled & everyone has fun. Just do me a favor...pass that sh*t over my way when its done there!


----------



## DrB (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's hoping we gwt something.
I am dying to try out the new Western and teach my son to plow........


DrB


----------



## chevyplowman (Dec 25, 2005)

I expect to get buried with snow. I had to take the plow off my blazer for my wife to use while her car gets fixed. I had it on and all ready for some fun in the snow. Hope to get some soon.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Just off of Fox Chicago ...... 10-16" Late Thursday through mid-day Friday.

It's looking good!


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

You know.. thats just not fair.. we havent seen over 10 inches here in years.. Have fun and everyone be safe.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

save some of that snow for us.


----------



## snowgal (Nov 9, 2006)

*Let There Be Lots Of Snow*

I am hearing 16 inches in some areas guys I was so excited not even I could sleep! I will have to close my door today at work and watch from my office windows. I love watching our massive op go into swing. We have the largest fleet in Chicago land GO MAC'S SNOW REMOVAL!!!!!! Now anyone want to dig me out of my driveway in the morning so I can come in and do billing?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Um, can you Chicago guys tweak the forecast a little....we are out of the big snow's path by about 50 miles! Dammit!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Just heard Traci Buttler on AM890 radio .... She's saying most of the weather folks and all of the models have this storm pegged at 2-3" per hour starting at midnight through to noon Fri and that it is coming up as alarge as the '78/79 storm which burried the area!

If it turns out like 78/79 ............. huge and beyound.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

if you guys need help let me know i am in des moines wouldnt mind getting away for a weekend


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

scottL said:


> Just heard Traci Buttler on AM890 radio .... She's saying most of the weather folks and all of the models have this storm pegged at 2-3" per hour starting at midnight through to noon Fri and that it is coming up as alarge as the '78/79 storm which burried the area!
> 
> If it turns out like 78/79 ............. huge and beyound.


That would equate to over 2 feet of snow in 12 hours. Everyone else I've talked to hasn't said anything like that. Who knows. I got my radio on 890 right now. I'd like to hear that forecast.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just heard that she actually predicted the snowfall to be around 12" or so.

Don't forst that the equivelant of 12" can easily fall in a 12 hour period. However, since the ground temperature is still kinda warm I doubt much will stick. We may get 6" of wet heavy snow to play with but I doubt it will get worse than that. But what do I know. It's not like I'm a meteorologist or anything


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> . But what do I know. It's not like I'm a meteorologist or anything


No, but I'm willing to bet that most of us plowers could predict the weather just as good as these meteorologist. Not like we don't eat, sleep, and breath weather during the winter.


----------



## gatorman777 (Sep 13, 2006)

purplebou We're getting slammed with last minute people asking for snow removal for tonight. I've been quoting 3-4 times the amount since I don't want to take on any more accounts. The sad part about it..............THEY'RE WILLING TO PAY IT!!!!!!!!!!! payup


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I am in Indy.............if any of you need help let me know at [email protected]. I will come up and plow for the right $$.


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck up in Chi-town, anyone needs help, just yell cause I want to play too, i'm only 2 hours out. [email protected]


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

GSU Lawn said:


> Good luck up in Chi-town, anyone needs help, just yell cause I want to play too, i'm only 2 hours out. [email protected]


Throw me in on that too. I could send 2-3 trucks if need be for the right money, straight and v's. [email protected] or my cell


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

me too im in des moines


----------



## snowgal (Nov 9, 2006)

*Its A Nightmare*

Lake,Cook,McHenry, Boone, Winnabago counties just north and west of the city are reporting as much as 14 inches of snow. The trucks have had it and at this point the snow is to heavy to push with a 4x4. Can't wait for the smoke to clear so we can actually see how we did.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

sounds like you guys need more trucks up there


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey FFD133, i'm ready to help, how about you?:bluebounc


----------



## snowgal (Nov 9, 2006)

ya its hard to tell these op guys anything they know it all! they are bring them home to sleep for a bit i think they are going back out in the morning. i been telling them there is more help on this site but they never listen


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

been offering my help since yesterday, but no one is biting


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

let us know i know we would love to help i got a skid loader also


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Started at 3AM and just got home. What an exciting day! Made lots of $ and everything went smooth. Will go out again tonight for cleanups and salting. Anybody else?


----------



## gatorman777 (Sep 13, 2006)

We got 2" ice with 3 inches snow in the SW Burbs. Used up 90% of our salt. Made money but VERY TIRED!!!!! I am now going to sleep since 3am.  Hopefully all my Chitown buddies made it big today.....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Absolute insane day here in Northwest Illinois....got 8 inches of heavy, wet snow. Went out at 4AM, got done at 10PM, and still have to go out in the morning for cleanups and a little more salting.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

scottL;325907 said:


> Just off of Fox Chicago ...... 10-16" Late Thursday through mid-day Friday.
> 
> It's looking good!


No offense scott but Fox news is a joke. The only one I would consider is Tom Skilling @WGN.
We ended up with 11"-12" wet and heavy, with a lot of drifting today. I had drifts up to my chest.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Ggg6;327939 said:


> No offense scott but Fox news is a joke. The only one I would consider is Tom Skilling @WGN.
> We ended up with 11"-12" wet and heavy, with a lot of drifting today. I had drifts up to my chest.


It's cool ... I knew it would get some. However, The guys on fox called 10-16" while Skillet head was calling for a light dusting. The day before the storm Ol tommy boy jumped on the wagon.

I do like tommy as a sleep aid


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

I live in a little town called Cherry IL, right about where 80 and 39 meet. The radio said the final official amount was 18 inches for us. They had 80 and 39 shut down by us for a few hours and I heard they got a few people out of cars by helicopter. This was actually my first snow with a truck plow. We do all the city streets in town. My other guy got stuck about 4:30 and never even got in town. I went out from 5 until 7 and had to quit due to I couldn't see where the hell I was going. At 10 we went back out until 10 that night. Then back up on Sat. morning from 4 till 2 pm. 4X4's had all they could handle. I know I got stuck at least 6 times. I just bought my plow used from a friend and made enough to pay for it in the first day........can't beat that! 
Bill


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*snow accum*

we got hit with about 6 to 8 in naperville area, but it was slush...and then it froze....it sucked....but dam it was funnn


----------



## INJon (Dec 4, 2006)

we were supposed to get a ton of snow in NWI by gary too, but we only got a dusting


----------



## snowgal (Nov 9, 2006)

*More Snow Coming*

Any one gearing up for tonight we are going to get about another 1/2 inch to 1inch on top of the mess we are currnetly trying to clean up it should be interesting! I have been pounding the sto mach meds for days trying to get threw this one. TO MUCH TO FAST AND OVER BOOKED WHAT A DISASTER. The women hear really took a beating on the phones let me tell ya. I could not imagine being in a plow with the stress:realmad:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

We have been salting twice a day since sat to try and melt this crap. It doesnt want to go away. And now we are going to get an inch tonight, its not going to help things. No retreat , no surrender!!!!!!!!!!! as me and grassbusters would say...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

snowgal;329394 said:


> Any one gearing up for tonight we are going to get about another 1/2 inch to 1inch on top of the mess we are currnetly trying to clean up it should be interesting! I have been pounding the sto mach meds for days trying to get threw this one. TO MUCH TO FAST AND OVER BOOKED WHAT A DISASTER. The women hear really took a beating on the phones let me tell ya. I could not imagine being in a plow with the stress:realmad:


When all is said & done for you good chicago people, head up near layola and treat yourself to a pizza at carmens or a bag of popcorn down at garrets. I MISS CHICAGO, can ya tell?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

BNC SERVICES;329482 said:


> We have been salting twice a day since sat to try and melt this crap. It doesnt want to go away. And now we are going to get an inch tonight, its not going to help things. No retreat , no surrender!!!!!!!!!!! as me and grassbusters would say...


I thought you were in Lisle, now I see you relocated to Cuba?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Ggg6;329667 said:


> I thought you were in Lisle, now I see you relocated to Cuba?


I run my operation in lisle il from cuba , you probably see my twin running around lisle..lol


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

We had about 12" here, with drifts in some places up to 6' high. Needless to say it was a long weekend. We worked from friday at 3:00am until Sunday night at Midnight. Made a decent chunk of change, but definately earned it.


----------

